# DIY JellyFish Tank - Done!



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

As a couple of you know, I have been modifying an aquarium to house Moon Jellyfish. The tank's been done for a while now but I was just informed that the jellyfish I've been waiting on are going to be delivered in the next few days. So, I've been busy cleaning the tank and getting it ready to go.

I made a little video showing the water flow test I did last night using Kleenex. Kleenex are moved in the water in a very similar manner as the jellyfish.

I'll post some more about the workings of the tank when I get some more time.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

very cool....waiting for the jellyfish vid now.


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha, ya Riceburner, I'm waiting too! Well, waiting for the jellyfish to make the jellyfish video. Waiting for 6 months or so.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have no idea why I found the kleenex to be so darn funny. LOL! 

Looks like the flow is just right, awesome!


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

The funniest thing about the Kleenex in my aquarium is that they spawned! That's right, spawned. I put in two and a few hours later there were four.

I guess whatever is used to hold the plys together dissolved in the water and the layers started coming apart. I took me awhile to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

but the question is....are you able to tell the male Kleenex from the female?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohhh!!! gosh that made me LOL!


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> but the question is....are you able to tell the male Kleenex from the female?


I believe that Kleenex are hermaphrodites like clownfish. They change sex depending on the 'social' situation.

I'm off to the airport to pick up the jelly delivery.


----------

